# Musik aus einer DVD



## carnby91 (20. Juli 2006)

Hi!
Ich würde mir gern aus " American Pie - Band Camp " das Lied, welches die Band am Schluss spielt(vor der Schule) aus der DVD holen aber ohne die Stimmen. Die Sagen nämlich noch "das ist meine band", "das ist ihre komposition". Das möchte ich nicht mithaben. Könnte man das vielleicht irgendwie machen? Ich hätte unter anderem auch Magix Video Deluxe falls das helfen sollte.

schonmal vielen Dank für Hilfe!!


----------



## chmee (20. Juli 2006)

Nein das geht nicht.

Hiermit geht es einfacher :

DVD anmachen, wenn der Song kommt, die 221122 mit Deinem Handy anrufen.
30 Sekunden fiedeln lassen, und in den nächsten Minuten bekommst Du ne SMS
mit dem Titel und der Band.
Nicht zu laut, nicht zu nah an die Box, am Besten den Chorus spielen,dann sollte es schon gehen.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Das heisst nicht Musik "aus" einer DVD, sondern "von".
"Aus" einer Jukebox wäre richtig *Grumpf*

p.p.s.: http://www.schieb.de/tipps/result.php?id=434768

-------Sorry, habe vergessen etwas mehr zu erklären ------
Man kann über einige Umwege die Audiospur aus der DVD-VOB-Datei extrahieren.
Dann kann man aus den 90 Minuten den Song rausschneiden. Aber die Sprache
bekommst Du nicht raus.
Vielleicht ist es einfacher, den DVD-Player an den Soundkarten-In zu hängen
und einfach aufzunehmen. Das DeCSSen und Extrahieren der DVD aufm Rechner
wird echt lange dauern..


----------



## FingerSkill (13. August 2006)

Ich haette eine Idee 

Es gibt das Tool: DVD Audio Extractor damit kann man immer eine *.wav etc. pro Kapitel einer DVD erstellen.
Das ganze geht ausserdem sehr schnell!

Danach nimmst du einmal das Kapitel in Deutsch, einmal in Englisch schiebst sie so uebereinander das sich die Phasen des Songs um 180° drehen. und schon hast du die Stimmen solo. Dann loescht du die Englische Spur holst dir noch ma ne neue Deutsche und stellst die Stimmen wieder um 180° verdrehte Phase auf dann sollte der Song frei sein 

Oder du schaust auf die Credits da sollte der Song aufgeführt sein und dann kannst du ihn dir ja kaufen.


----------

